# Critical skill visa rejected employ not in BOP industry



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi,all
My friend's CSV get rejected -----reason is the employer is not in BPO industry
Does anyone successfully appeal for this?
Thanx


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi , 

i have to apply for CSV, i got a job offer from the employer too, but my Employer is from Construction Industry and offered me a job as Project Manager - Software Development and visa i am applying is under BPO (Software Development Manager), does it is going to impact my application with embassy.

Could you please share why they reject your visa?

Regards
Abhijit


----------



## ConJiri (Dec 18, 2017)

My friend is in the same situation, got told that employer is not in BPO industry and therefore doesnt qualify for critical skills visa. 
Would really love some help and feedback from anyone thats been in this situation before


----------

